# Jubilee hydraulic VANE pump?



## Kadbow (Jun 2, 2015)

My jubilee still has the hydraulic vane pump. After starting the tractor it takes 5-10 minutes of running before the 3 pt lift works. Is this due to a bad pump? Will the $300 rebuild kit fix it? Haven’t done any real investigation yet, plan on getting into it after the holidays. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Kadbow, welcome to the tractor forum.

The vane & rotor kit should fix it up; however, there are other components that may be worn out of spec (like the shaft, pressure plate, bearings, body, etc.). You will need a manual to guide you regarding tolerances.


----------

